# Bad injection



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys. I've been pinning for 6 years now. Never one problem. Right now, I have an infection in my right quad from a bad pin last week. I always follow sterile procedures, but after thousands, I got bit. 
Quad was swollen all week. Tonight after work, I drew probably 6 ml of puss, blood, and fluid from the abscess. I am going to the doc tomorrow to get antibiotics. The reason I'm posting this is to remind y'all to stay vigilant about sterility. 
These two pics are of my leg and the first syringe of infection I drew out.  The pic of the quad was 2 days ago, it was much worse tonight before I drained it.
I'm gonna let y'all know what kind of antibiotics doc prescribes me, do maybe y'all can keep some on hand in case this happens to you guys.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 7, 2014)

Is it warm to the feel?


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah. Pretty much. My wife is insisting I go see the doc. I'm gonna go to please her. I wanted to wait a few more days, but can't deal with her fussing at me. Haha. She says she sees a red ring around the swelling.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 7, 2014)

Dude I had one a few years back that I actually let get so infected that I got sick had to have them cut out and packed with gauze for a couple weeks. Yea make sure to follow proper sterile procedures. And I said them because the gear I had actually caused it to happen twice. It was pretty bad and yes if its warm to the touch there's an infection do not let it get any worse go to the doc and have it taken care of ASAP.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2014)

I am, Phoe. Thanks for the heads up. I think it's a minor infection, but no sense in playing games


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 7, 2014)

Yea mine was hot to the touch felt like I had the flu. Didn't wanna get out of bed slept all day to say the least I was really lucky I went when I did. This type of shit ain't nothing to mess with and I hope all the newbies learn from our lessons. I have to scars in the same exact spots on both arms weird huh to the normal person. 

Thanks for posting this might help someone out in the future.


----------



## robertscott (May 7, 2014)

that shit is nasty, get well soon brother


----------



## Sandpig (May 7, 2014)

I had one just last year in my tricep. I was able to hide it from my wife by wearing oversized shirts.

I didn't screw around. As soon as it turned red I went to the doc.

Said I had cellulitis. She actually told me that she had it  once from a flu shot given to her by a health professional. So shit happens sometimes even when you take proper precaution.

Anyway, mine cleared up in about a week on antibiotics. Drug was Cephlexin.


----------



## FordFan (May 7, 2014)

So what are you going to tell the doctors? I had an issue years ago which was non steroid related. I still told them about my aas use because I was having major kidney problems. In the end, they were nice enough to put I abused aas on my medical record.


----------



## vpiedu (May 7, 2014)

tell them you were working on some old construction and got a rusty nail in the leg about a week ago, that will keep them from tagging you as a user. sorry to hear about this but glad you are getting it squared away. best of luck brother!

VP


----------



## BigBob (May 7, 2014)

vpiedu said:


> tell them you were working on some old construction and got a rusty nail in the leg about a week ago, that will keep them from tagging you as a user. sorry to hear about this but glad you are getting it squared away. best of luck brother!
> 
> VP



Thats what I told my doc when that happened to me years back. He didnt blimk an eye. Hope it clears up quick!


----------



## MattG (May 7, 2014)

Cephlexin or whatever antibiotic Chris gets is going in my "kit" if I can find them. I hate going to the docs!


----------



## *Bio* (May 7, 2014)

Chris, I'm glad you're not waiting any longer to see the doc.  Infection is never anything to mess around with!  You referred to this as a minor infection...I've been "bit" too...That's not minor when you're filling syringes with blood and puss!  I wish I could remember the antibiotic I was given, but it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## formula1069 (May 7, 2014)

I told you not to inject that pitbull sperm you dumb ass !


----------



## custom (May 7, 2014)

Chris your wife is giving you great advice...see a doctor asap. The amount of puss in the pic above leads me to believe that it is not a small infection. My buddy had the same thing and let it go to long they didnt cut it out but they sent him home with a drain connected to his quad and he had to drain it himself for 2 days. Not a fun thing trust me. I hope it didnt get that far already. Good luck bro and feel better.


----------



## GastrocGuy (May 7, 2014)

chrisr116 definitely knows his shit, no doubt! Thanks for sharing on the board, bro! I would tell the doctor it was a B12 shot. The rusty nail story will get you a extra tetanus pin, lol.


----------



## formula1069 (May 7, 2014)

He is on Doc Prescrib TRT he doesnt have to lie


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> He is on Doc Prescrib TRT he doesnt have to lie




Yeah. I'm just gonna tell him I was pinning my weekly trt and look what happened. I'll keep you guys posted on what Meds they give me.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 7, 2014)

Drop  the suspension chris.  Its like a lottery , u can get a good pin and a bad pin looks like u need a lottery ticket cause u won a bad one.  Doxicyelin should be kept on hand .. you guys need to keep some on hand of the kind you are not allergic too.
fish antibiotics.  Anyone working in a dirty environment should bandaid up a quad shot cause shit goes through clothing.. I thought as u get older u get smarter?


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Drop  the suspension chris.  Its like a lottery , u can get a good pin and a bad pin looks like u need a lottery ticket cause u won a bad one.  Doxicyelin should be kept on hand .. you guys need to keep some on hand of the kind you are not allergic too.
> fish antibiotics.  Anyone working in a dirty environment should bandaid up a quad shot cause shit goes through clothing.. I thought as u get older u get smarter?





Yep, I dropped the suspension after that. It was a shot of suspension, cyp, and dhb. I'm gonna keep antibiotics on hand after this. Live and learn. At the doc right now


----------



## Sandpig (May 7, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> He is on Doc Prescrib TRT he doesnt have to lie



That's what I told them. Even though I'm not.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2014)

Doc gave me a script for Bactrim 800mg twice a day for 10 days...


----------



## parabellum (May 7, 2014)

This is what happens from shit gear brothers!!!!!!


----------



## parabellum (May 7, 2014)

July 19 2013, 6 weeks out of work, nerve damage and never have normal quads again. Guys be careful.


----------



## Marshall (May 7, 2014)

That sucks ! Glad you are getting it treated and hopefully it will clear it up.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the concerns guys. My doctor said it would have probably gotten a lot worse left untreated. I believe he gave me a pretty stiff dose of antibiotics (1600 mg a day).


----------



## lycan Venom (May 7, 2014)

Staph infections happen too. Shit gets in your blood or is the flesh eating type your fucked. Im always paranoid about that shit. I keep bactrim, amox, and peni on hand always. Hope you get better quick bro.follow the direction about taking them on time, make sure you kill that shit lol.
Too bad you didnt get a shot of peni in the glute, first time ever left me sore for a while, that shit is thick.


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 7, 2014)

yep...or if not a bandaid, smear some tripleA on there, both would be better....I know a lot of people including myself that has got a mrsa boil from just scratching their leg/ass, through clothing! I just clean up my diet..infection loves processed sugar...normally just a couple days of cleeeeeen livin and my shit clears up....it's only when I'm on the candy, alcohol, and bread diet that my skin goes to shit...gotta keep that immune system up and you could inject thru a turd on your skin and be fine haha


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> Staph infections happen too. Shit gets in your blood or is the flesh eating type your fucked. Im always paranoid about that shit. I keep bactrim, amox, and peni on hand always. Hope you get better quick bro.follow the direction about taking them on time, make sure you kill that shit lol.
> Too bad you didnt get a shot of peni in the glute, first time ever left me sore for a while, that shit is thick.




Actually, I tried injecting penicillin last night. Stuck a 18 ga needle in my ass but the stuff wouldn't flow through it. I needed a 14 ga but didn't have one. It was vet grade penicillin. That's when I decided to go see the doc. The price of beauty. Lol


----------



## srd1 (May 7, 2014)

14 guage holy fucking shit thats a harpoon makes me cringe just 5hinkin bout it....glad you went to the doc brother that could have gotten alot worsed....this threads got me paranoid never had a bad shot knock on wood but I think I need to stockpile some antibiotics just in case....do farm supply places sell vet grade pennicilin? Never looked for it before so not sure where to source it.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2014)

srd1 said:


> 14 guage holy fucking shit thats a harpoon makes me cringe just 5hinkin bout it....glad you went to the doc brother that could have gotten alot worsed....this threads got me paranoid never had a bad shot knock on wood but I think I need to stockpile some antibiotics just in case....do farm supply places sell vet grade pennicilin? Never looked for it before so not sure where to source it.





They do sell it. This was $7.99 at tractor supply.  But you may have to use a 14 or 16 ga needle. An 18 didn't work. I'm gonna look around and get a couple dozen Bactrim for a rainy day.  But even a 16 ga needle is better than a raging infection. 
I'm stopping my cycle and gonna trt for a while. This kinda killed it for me.
The doctor was cool about it. He said he'd seen a lot worse from bad injections, checked out my leg, and said "yep, you need antibiotics". No other questions or preaching.


----------



## Z28 (May 7, 2014)

You sir are a trooper 18g!!!
i'm going through the same thing right now. Went to the ER after I saw the swelling go down my leg. Got heavy doses of antibiotics they seem to be working swelling down. Getting an MRI and blood work as a precuasunary. Problem is this shit can come back again so you wanna make sure its gone for good. 
Good Luck man this shit sucks!


----------



## lycan Venom (May 8, 2014)

Hell yeah when the nurse pulled out the antibiotic powder mixed it with b.w. and said im going to pinch your ass hard as hell so you don't know which is which because it's a big needle and this is the thickest serum there is, its going to leave you sore. I didn't think it was going to be bad but damn, I could barely drive home sitting side ways.


----------



## srd1 (May 8, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> View attachment 14811
> They do sell it. This was $7.99 at tractor supply.  But you may have to use a 14 or 16 ga needle. An 18 didn't work. I'm gonna look around and get a couple dozen Bactrim for a rainy day.  But even a 16 ga needle is better than a raging infection.
> I'm stopping my cycle and gonna trt for a while. This kinda killed it for me.
> The doctor was cool about it. He said he'd seen a lot worse from bad injections, checked out my leg, and said "yep, you need antibiotics". No other questions or preaching.



Awesome gonna go pick up a few bottles tommorow thanks brother


----------



## robertscott (May 8, 2014)

god damn this thread's been an eye opener.  I always just sort of thought that infections from injections were the sort of thing that COULD happen to you but never really did...


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 8, 2014)

Chris watch the bactrim ds for sides. I just came off a 7 day run on a leg surgury and they made me joint ache, stomach ache and ruined me ..I quit after day 6. Same dose as u..


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2014)

Z28 said:


> You sir are a trooper 18g!!!
> i'm going through the same thing right now. Went to the ER after I saw the swelling go down my leg. Got heavy doses of antibiotics they seem to be working swelling down. Getting an MRI and blood work as a precuasunary. Problem is this shit can come back again so you wanna make sure its gone for good.
> Good Luck man this shit sucks!




Funny thing about it is my wife is a nursing student. She refused to jab the 18, so I did it myself. She needs to toughen up. Lol. She had to take a bath towel to mop up all the fluid that came out when I pulled the syringe out of the abscess. Good nursing training. She's married to a dude that grew up on a hog farm, I'm experienced in stuff like this. Haha. It was a bit too much for her.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Chris watch the bactrim ds for sides. I just came off a 7 day run on a leg surgury and they made me joint ache, stomach ache and ruined me ..I quit after day 6. Same dose as u..




Thanks IB. I'll keep an eye out. It's a relief to just be on the Bactrim. Now I know it won't be getting worse.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2014)

parabellum said:


> This is what happens from shit gear brothers!!!!!!View attachment 14809View attachment 14810




Dude, that's horrible. Sorry you had to go through that. I had to have a monster boil lanced, drained, and packed with gauze when I was 12, and it truly sucked. Probably why I was so proactive with treating this. I could see it coming


----------



## robertscott (May 8, 2014)

what do you think happened Chris?  Bad gear, or did you get a little lazy with your swabbing or whatever?

I know you probably can't know for sure, just wondering what you think


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2014)

robertscott said:


> what do you think happened Chris?  Bad gear, or did you get a little lazy with your swabbing or whatever?
> 
> I know you probably can't know for sure, just wondering what you think



I think that maybe I missed something when I was drawing the gear, or maybe in the alcohol swabbing.  I have been running the same gear with no issue, until that one shot.


----------



## MattG (May 8, 2014)

Idk man...here's something that flat out blows my mind. My wife is type 1 diabetic and has to do insulin shots multiple times a day. For the past 18 years she has never once used alcohol or anything to wipe her vials. Never had an infection. I bitch at her constantly about it but its hard to argue almost two decades of non sterile practice without a problem. Im OCD about the shit myself, go thru a box of swabs damn near every month...


----------



## *Bio* (May 8, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Drop  the suspension chris.  Its like a lottery , u can get a good pin and a bad pin looks like u need a lottery ticket cause u won a bad one.  Doxicyelin should be kept on hand .. you guys need to keep some on hand of the kind you are not allergic too.
> fish antibiotics.  Anyone working in a dirty environment should bandaid up a quad shot cause shit goes through clothing.. I thought as u get older u get smarter?



Yes...Doxcycline!  Once I saw it in print from IB, it sparked my memory.  I also found the bottle.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2014)

*Bio* said:


> Yes...Doxcycline!  Once I saw it in print from IB, it sparked my memory.  I also found the bottle.




Where did you find it at?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 8, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> Where did you find it at?



doxycycline tablets, amoxicillin capsules, fish antibiotic capsules


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> doxycycline tablets, amoxicillin capsules, fish antibiotic capsules




Ok cool. Thanks Magnus. I'm definitely gonna order some.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 8, 2014)

Jeez Chris, sorry bout this.  Heal up brother!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 8, 2014)

Also if you use 90% alcohol not the 70% watererd down pads you are better off..


----------



## Z28 (May 8, 2014)

They have me on both bactrim i think 500 4x daily and keflex 500 4 x daily its been a week I feel fine training is fine too. But a little tiredness and stomach achy not much though.

how are you feeling


----------



## xmen1234 (May 8, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Also if you use 90% alcohol not the 70% watererd down pads you are better off..



I use the 90% with cotton swabs.  

Get better, Brother.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2014)

Ima get some 90% alcohol. I don't want to deal with this again. 
I found all the necessary antibiotics talked about here on Escrowrefills.com. I've used them before with good results.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2014)

Z28 said:


> They have me on both bactrim i think 500 4x daily and keflex 500 4 x daily its been a week I feel fine training is fine too. But a little tiredness and stomach achy not much though.
> 
> how are you feeling




Must have been a hell of a raging infection there, with all those Meds. Glad your getting better


----------



## micro2000 (May 8, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Also if you use 90% alcohol not the 70% watererd down pads you are better off..



Actually the 70% is more antiseptic than 90 or even 100%.  The higher water concentration is necessary for optimal cellular penetration.  

Regardless, alcohol swabbing of the skin doesn't produce a sterile site.  Much of the skin oils and other organics inhibit antiseptic properties.


----------



## kelvinwo (May 9, 2014)

I think these are minor burns and you can inject yourselves.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 9, 2014)

kelvinwo said:


> I think these are minor burns and you can inject yourselves.



Huh what???


----------



## Sandpig (May 9, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> doxycycline tablets, amoxicillin capsules, fish antibiotic capsules



I have a bottle of the Amoxicillin sitting around just in case.


----------



## LastChance (May 9, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## micro2000 (May 9, 2014)

Realistically, nothing.  If you look at the stratum corneum microscopicly, it looks like layers of shingles piled up.  Bacteria can be found in most layers, but antiseptics have poor penetration. 

My belief is that smaller gauge needles push less cellular material into the deeper tissues while larger bores (often longer also) are able to push more.  This may explain why diabetics rarely get infections from injecting.  Obviously contaminated gear is the other likely source.


----------



## robertscott (May 9, 2014)

micro2000 said:


> Realistically, nothing.  If you look at the stratum corneum microscopicly, it looks like layers of shingles piled up.  Bacteria can be found in most layers, but antiseptics have poor penetration.
> 
> My belief is that smaller gauge needles push less cellular material into the deeper tissues while larger bores (often longer also) are able to push more.  This may explain why diabetics rarely get infections from injecting.  Obviously contaminated gear is the other likely source.



this is all very mind blowing.  So do you think swabbing the skin pre-injection is unnecessary?


----------



## srd1 (May 9, 2014)

I rarely swab the injection site always dab the top of the bottle but thats it never had an infection knock on wood


----------



## chrisr116 (May 9, 2014)

srd1 said:


> I rarely swab the injection site always dab the top of the bottle but thats it never had an infection knock on wood




Funny thing is I wipe the plunger down, my leg, anything I think needs sterilizing. Guess it's a chance infection will find it's way in any time you do any injection


----------



## robertscott (May 9, 2014)

I swab the vial, my arse cheek, pin, then swab my arse again for good measure!  I go through a zillion swabs every pin.


----------



## FordFan (May 9, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> Funny thing is I wipe the plunger down, my leg, anything I think needs sterilizing. Guess it's a chance infection will find it's way in any time you do any injection



What are you referring to as plunger? Are you taking the plunger out of the syringe and wiping it? If so, that's a no no. Just like swabbing the needle itself.  Basically swab rubber stopper on vial and site area.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 10, 2014)

FordFan said:


> What are you referring to as plunger? Are you taking the plunger out of the syringe and wiping it? If so, that's a no no. Just like swabbing the needle itself.  Basically swab rubber stopper on vial and site area.




Good catch. I'm a dumbass sometimes. I meant the stopper on the vial. Haha. I never disassemble the syringe. Haha.


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 10, 2014)

micro2000 said:


> Realistically, nothing.  If you look at the stratum corneum microscopicly, it looks like layers of shingles piled up.  Bacteria can be found in most layers, but antiseptics have poor penetration.
> 
> My belief is that smaller gauge needles push less cellular material into the deeper tissues while larger bores (often longer also) are able to push more.  This may explain why diabetics rarely get infections from injecting.  Obviously contaminated gear is the other likely source.



a chlorahexadine gluconate scrub and iodine will get you pretty freakin aseptic, it's good enough for surgery and placing central lines....

you also just want to wipe the area and not swab...swabbing just smears the bacteria around in the same place, a wipe actually sweeps the bacteria away from the site...or at least that's what my microbiology professor told me

diabetics don't get infections because they have un-compromised immune system...unlike most aas users lol


----------



## Sandpig (May 10, 2014)

micro2000 said:


> My belief is that smaller gauge needles push less cellular material into the deeper tissues while larger bores (often longer also) are able to push more.  This may explain why diabetics rarely get infections from injecting.  Obviously contaminated gear is the other likely source.



This makes sense but I know for a fact that one of our members here that has had a bad infection uses slin pins.

Now maybe his issue was the gear.


----------



## micro2000 (May 10, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> a chlorahexadine gluconate scrub and iodine will get you pretty freakin aseptic, it's good enough for surgery and placing central lines....
> 
> you also just want to wipe the area and not swab...swabbing just smears the bacteria around in the same place, a wipe actually sweeps the bacteria away from the site...or at least that's what my microbiology professor told me
> 
> diabetics don't get infections because they have un-compromised immune system...unlike most aas users lol



I qualified my post by saying "realistically". There are disinfectants that will produce a relatively aseptic site but for the everyday injection, they have little value.  For disinfection, contact time is critical. The longer the better. Which is why an alcohol wipe does such a minimal job.

And a symptom of diabetes is a compromised immune system.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Drop  the suspension chris.  Its like a lottery , u can get a good pin and a bad pin looks like u need a lottery ticket cause u won a bad one.  Doxicyelin should be kept on hand .. you guys need to keep some on hand of the kind you are not allergic too.
> fish antibiotics.  Anyone working in a dirty environment should bandaid up a quad shot cause shit goes through clothing.. I thought as u get older u get smarter?




Another rip off huh- LoL


----------



## robertscott (May 11, 2014)

this thread's given me the fear.  I had one of those injections where you hit a blood vessel or something and it leaves a bruise and hurts a bit after.

Been checking my asscheek pretty much non stop for the last 2 days thinking it's going to erupt into some horrendous absess...


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 11, 2014)

robertscott said:


> this thread's given me the fear.  I had one of those injections where you hit a blood vessel or something and it leaves a bruise and hurts a bit after.
> 
> Been checking my asscheek pretty much non stop for the last 2 days thinking it's going to erupt into some horrendous absess...



Don't let it scare you. Just educate yourself for signs to look for. And FYI don't know if I mentioned it as well mine was caused by some stanzonol and I believe the author's was caused by test suspension. Both water based. Just use proper sterilization protocol and you should be fine. Look at Valentino his dumb ass injected after dropping the syringe in a dirty gym bathroom floor from what I can remember.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 11, 2014)

robertscott said:


> this thread's given me the fear.  I had one of those injections where you hit a blood vessel or something and it leaves a bruise and hurts a bit after.
> 
> 
> 
> Been checking my asscheek pretty much non stop for the last 2 days thinking it's going to erupt into some horrendous absess...







Yeah man, I wouldn't get paranoid. Just follow good protocol and you will be fine. I've never had any problem with any oils. 

As a matter of fact, I just received a couple dozen Bayer- Schering test depot amps. I shot the first one tonight and am gonna trt with them for a good 6 months, one 250mg amp per week. I will say they are the toughest amps I've ever seen. Almost impossible to score and open.  It will ease my mind that I'm using human grade test, until I get ready for another cycle. Pic of a few of these nearly impossible to open amps below


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 11, 2014)

micro2000 said:


> I qualified my post by saying "realistically". There are disinfectants that will produce a relatively aseptic site but for the everyday injection, they have little value.  For disinfection, contact time is critical. The longer the better. Which is why an alcohol wipe does such a minimal job.
> 
> And a symptom of diabetes is a compromised immune system.



untreated, uncontrolled, or non compliant diabetics maybe...but not  ones managing their disease process responsibly...for type 2 at least...type1 I don't know much about but being genetic problem since fetal development I could see potential issues....if you could explain the physiologic process that compromises a type2 diabetics immune system I would love to read it....not to mention the word "compromised" is a very relative term

wasn't tryin to bust ur balls or anything, you gave really good info about alcohol and contact time....I was really surprised  in school when I learned 100% alcohol wasn't effective and you need some h20 in there...interesting


----------



## micro2000 (May 11, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> untreated, uncontrolled, or non compliant diabetics maybe...but not  ones managing their disease process responsibly...for type 2 at least...type1 I don't know much about but being genetic problem since fetal development I could see potential issues....if you could explain the physiologic process that compromises a type2 diabetics immune system I would love to read it....not to mention the word "compromised" is a very relative term
> 
> wasn't tryin to bust ur balls or anything, you gave really good info about alcohol and contact time....I was really surprised  in school when I learned 100% alcohol wasn't effective and you need some h20 in there...interesting



True, I was considering poorly controlled diabetes as opposed to well controlled.

A civil duscussion isnt busting my balls 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/10575137/


----------



## micro2000 (May 11, 2014)

robertscott said:


> this is all very mind blowing.  So do you think swabbing the skin pre-injection is unnecessary?



I wish I could find the technical report I read a few years back, but it was from one of the major syringe manufacturerers and they stated that there was little evidence to show a significant benefit to using an alcohol wipe prior to injection.  

Regardless, I can't see any harm in disinfecting first.


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 12, 2014)

it's like a chick telling you she is on birth control...going inside her is not swabbing and pulling out is swabbing...I pull out myself haha


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 13, 2014)

Guys, micro2000 is one of the smartest guys i've had the chance to learn from over the many years, he is the real deal. He doesn't post much these days, so it is awesome to see him here. It's a damn treat for the board...i'll probably scare him away now though...lol

Good seeing ya micro


----------



## micro2000 (May 13, 2014)

:O *runs and hides in corner*


----------



## micro2000 (May 13, 2014)

Good to see you're still holding down the fort, B.


----------



## parabellum (May 13, 2014)

Listen to him people!!!!!!!
Look at this


----------



## chrisr116 (May 14, 2014)

parabellum said:


> Listen to him people!!!!!!!
> Look at thisView attachment 14901View attachment 14902




Is the second picture them packing the wound with gauze?  I had that done once from a boil gone bad, not a fun day


----------

